# this girl demands a dick pic from me before considering hanging out



## Amnesia (Oct 29, 2020)

Just shows face isnt enough, girls have so many options they can be picky. They can hold out for everything


----------



## Warlow (Oct 29, 2020)

yeah whatever, first
edit: that's a man btw


----------



## wasted (Oct 29, 2020)

If this is a legit SMVmatch then I give up


----------



## Deleted member 6723 (Oct 29, 2020)

whore


----------



## Deleted member 3702 (Oct 29, 2020)

send her ur micropenis that u fraud with dick lift


----------



## TheoryMaxxer (Oct 29, 2020)

Why would you even want to fuck that thing?


----------



## Amnesia (Oct 29, 2020)

Warlow said:


> yeah whatever, first
> edit: that's a man btw



Men arent that picky, trannys jump at the chance to bang


----------



## Deleted member 6723 (Oct 29, 2020)

lol @Amnesia first posts in ur thread are all insults


----------



## NarcyChadlite (Oct 29, 2020)

*Thats a bloke, u idiot....*






Edit: that thing still mogs 90%+ of this forum.. and im just strictly talkin psl here..


----------



## Butthurt Dweller (Oct 29, 2020)

tell this tranny you will punch him in the mouth with it as proof


----------



## Deleted member 3020 (Oct 29, 2020)

BRO IM WARNING YOU DUDE THATS A WHOLE ASS FUCKING MAN


----------



## Licker (Oct 29, 2020)

she couldn't give you a pussy pic because she def don't got a pussy


----------



## Deleted member 756 (Oct 29, 2020)

Licker said:


> she couldn't give you a pussy pic because she def don't got a pussy


She’s a Stacey


----------



## Deleted member 5634 (Oct 29, 2020)

Bro wtf she should be glad she gets matches, i swear to god 2020 Is crazy


----------



## Deleted member 9771 (Oct 29, 2020)

TheoryMaxxer said:


> Why would you even want to fuck that thing?


I don't think he wants to fuck her but just testing to show insane standards some whores have these days.


----------



## malignant (Oct 29, 2020)

*what an entitled fucking degenerate femcel*


----------



## Licker (Oct 29, 2020)

LondonVillie said:


> She’s a Stacey


with a jaw like that, she's more of a chad than I am


----------



## malignant (Oct 29, 2020)

*wait hold up*
*why the fuck do you wanna make out with this nigga*
*someone make an evisceration thread*


----------



## Deleted member 756 (Oct 29, 2020)

malignant said:


> *what an entitled fucking degenerate femcel*


lol it’s a man dressed up as a woman


----------



## brainded (Oct 29, 2020)

Thats literally a man bro
New @brbbrah evisceration thread?


----------



## Warlow (Oct 29, 2020)

Amnesia said:


> Men arent that picky, trannys jump at the chance to bang


why don't you just jerk off? better than fucking someone you mog to death


----------



## Deleted member 756 (Oct 29, 2020)

Licker said:


> with a jaw like that, she's more of a chad than I am


Over


----------



## wasted (Oct 29, 2020)

malignant said:


> *wait hold up*
> *why the fuck do you wanna make out with this nigga*
> *someone make an evisceration thread*


@brbbrah


----------



## TheoryMaxxer (Oct 29, 2020)

Taxman said:


> I don't he wants to fuck her but just testing to show insane standards some whores have these days.







She knows how robust her jaw is, and how hunterish her eyes are. Plus look at her dark mogger hair, you think she's going to give up her chad making facilities to some dicklet?


----------



## Deleted member 756 (Oct 29, 2020)

TheoryMaxxer said:


> View attachment 768432
> 
> She knows how robust her jaw is, and how hunterish her eyes are. Plus look at her dark mogger hair, you think she's going to give up her chad making facilities to some dicklet?


She’s a man


----------



## Deleted member 3020 (Oct 29, 2020)

Amnesia said:


> Men arent that picky, trannys jump at the chance to bang


Yep this totally isn’t a tranny


----------



## TheoryMaxxer (Oct 29, 2020)

LondonVillie said:


> She’s a man


Point proven, think about how good that would be for prenatal test


----------



## Hozay (Oct 29, 2020)

she didnt even compliment u when you sent that picture because she's recieved like 100 others just like that. brutal


----------



## Deleted member 3702 (Oct 29, 2020)

inb4 (s)he starts rawdogging u in the bed


----------



## RealLooksmaxxer (Oct 29, 2020)

Amnesia said:


> Men arent that picky, trannys jump at the chance to bang


Trannys also love d pics.


----------



## Warlow (Oct 29, 2020)

Aeons said:


> Yep this totally isn’t a tranny
> View attachment 768438


looks like an asian incel who's surgery with eppley went wrong


----------



## Deleted member 756 (Oct 29, 2020)

Warlow said:


> looks like an asian incel who's surgery with eppley went wrong


Bro don’t destroy my hopes in surgery


----------



## RealLooksmaxxer (Oct 29, 2020)

Amnesia said:


> Just shows face isnt enough, girls have so many options they can be picky. They can hold out for everything
> 
> 
> View attachment 768418
> ...


*IT'S A TRANNY DUDE DEAD ASS HER LAT'S STICK OUT MORE THAN HER TITS WHICH ARE AS FLAT AS A BOARD AND SHE HAS A LEGIT MAN JAW AND LOOK AT THEM ARMS

AMNESIA EXPOSED JFL!!! *


----------



## TheoryMaxxer (Oct 29, 2020)

He's in love with who I am
Back in high school, used to jerk him with my hands
Now I hit that orgy sex with condoms in my hand
I did half a Xan, now I'm poundin' on my man
Had me out like a light (ayy, yeah)
Like a light (ayy, yeah)

Like a light, ayy
Slept through the pipe, ayy
Knocked for the night, 767, man
This shit got double wedgies, man
I still got dick to settle, man
I smashed on the block
Made a right
Cut the lights, raped me twice
Niggas think I'm straight, it's on sight
Nothin' nice, booty lookin' right
Jesus Christ, dicks over rice
That's what I like, that's what we like
Lost my respect, that booty wet
When I suck the cock, I get wetty with my neck
See the cock that I took, that had me shook
Jerk on his jimmy
I be on the cock, milly rock 'til I'm dizzy (Eh, yeah)
Like where is he? (Fuck yeah)
No one seen him (Ah, yeah)
I'm tryna skeet 'em


----------



## Jagged0 (Oct 29, 2020)

wasted said:


> View attachment 768424
> View attachment 768425
> 
> If this is a legit SMVmatch then I give up


Bro please say no homo that’s a transgender


----------



## Beetlejuice (Oct 29, 2020)

Brutal dickpill from tranny
@personalityinkwell @Vvvvxxxx @rightfulcel


----------



## Jagged0 (Oct 29, 2020)

Amnesia said:


> Just shows face isnt enough, girls have so many options they can be picky. They can hold out for everything
> 
> 
> View attachment 768418
> ...


AMNESIA SAY JK U WOULDNT HAVE FKED THIS DUDE


----------



## Deleted member 756 (Oct 29, 2020)

Beetlejuice said:


> Brutal dickpill from tranny
> @personalityinkwell @Vvvvxxxx @rightfulcel


Penis size is cope


----------



## Amnesia (Oct 29, 2020)

wasted said:


> View attachment 768424
> View attachment 768425
> 
> If this is a legit SMVmatch then I give up


Not even a match, I CANT bang "her" I'm below a SMV match


----------



## Deleted member 5634 (Oct 29, 2020)

Im legit in utter disbelief Bro, my mind cant not comprehend the entitlement of this androgynous abomination, that you mog to andromeda, i had to reply again.


----------



## Kekee (Oct 29, 2020)

Brokeback Amnesia.


----------



## improover (Oct 29, 2020)

@Amnesia Man if that's the psl of foids you've been fucking I kinda understand why you're still rotting here.


----------



## improover (Oct 29, 2020)

wasted said:


> View attachment 768424
> View attachment 768425
> 
> If this is a legit SMVmatch then I give up


It's truly over for the west...


----------



## Deleted member 5349 (Oct 29, 2020)

You mog her to suicide and she’s still being picky. Fuck this planet


----------



## SkinjobCatastrophe (Oct 29, 2020)




----------



## Deleted member 6186 (Oct 29, 2020)




----------



## Greecgawd (Oct 29, 2020)

​


----------



## HeavenAdmιn (Oct 29, 2020)

she looks tranny tier. Amnesia you could prob even pull stacies like this ... . ..


----------



## Chico Chicowski (Oct 29, 2020)

whats your sex drive at this bf?


----------



## Deleted member 4671 (Oct 29, 2020)

HAHAHAAHAHAH CHAD FAGGOT UR SO LOW IQ U WENT TO FUCK A TRANNY HAHAHAAHAHHAHAHAHAHAHHHA RETARD CHAD U FAGGOT KYS


----------



## Deleted member 275 (Oct 29, 2020)

100% she thought you were a catfish.

JFL at even messaging ugly cunts dicks like her.


----------



## Deleted member 4671 (Oct 29, 2020)

im sorry @Amnesia i love u, ur betuiful like angel


----------



## Deleted member 5258 (Oct 29, 2020)

im warning you bro if you go to that things house you will get fucked in the ass


----------



## Deleted member 3043 (Oct 29, 2020)

TheoryMaxxer said:


> He's in love with who I am
> Back in high school, used to jerk him with my hands
> Now I hit that orgy sex with condoms in my hand
> I did half a Xan, now I'm poundin' on my man
> ...


😗


----------



## Abominari (Oct 29, 2020)

Brutal


----------



## BigBiceps (Oct 29, 2020)

Women are so delusional nowadays. Even ugly tranny rejects a chad.


----------



## GucciMvne (Oct 29, 2020)

lmao u text like a 6th grader


----------



## Deleted member 6867 (Oct 29, 2020)

these replies are funny as fuck


----------



## Latebloomer10 (Oct 29, 2020)

get a new phone, sim card, and mail ur tinder is prob shadowbanned no way you're matching only with subhumans like this


----------



## Deleted member 756 (Oct 29, 2020)

Latebloomer10 said:


> get a new phone, sim card, and mail ur tinder is prob shadowbanned no way you're matching only with subhumans like this


This.. he is being selective with his matches to mock us subhumans


----------



## thickdickdaddy27 (Oct 29, 2020)

plot twist: that femcel screenshotted and posted the convo on lipstickvalley before u had the chance to shit on u with her hoodrats


----------



## PYT (Oct 29, 2020)

Amnesia said:


> Just shows face isnt enough, girls have so many options they can be picky. They can hold out for everything
> 
> 
> View attachment 768418
> ...


jfl at you even talking to this man


----------



## PYT (Oct 29, 2020)

HeavenAdmιn said:


> she looks tranny tier. Amnesia you could prob even pull stacies like this ... . ..
> View attachment 768520
> View attachment 768521
> View attachment 768522


uglier people like bryce hall can pull this


----------



## Deleted member 9568 (Oct 29, 2020)

she will screen bro


----------



## Deleted member 2854 (Oct 29, 2020)

That thing is hideous


----------



## TITUS (Oct 29, 2020)

That's a tranny, that's why she wants dick picks, faggets are obsessed with dick size.


----------



## Spartacus1- (Oct 29, 2020)

TITUS said:


> That's a tranny, that's why she wants dick picks, faggets are obsessed with dick size.


Even legitimate women are obsessed with dickpics. It just that tranny are more vocal about it. Because they still T mog a normal female.


----------



## lifestyle21873 (Oct 29, 2020)

HAAHAAHAHAHAAHAHAHAHAHAHAH WHAT A SUBHUMAN


----------



## Deleted member 7776 (Oct 29, 2020)

improover said:


> @Amnesia Man if that's the psl of foids you've been fucking I kinda understand why you're still rotting here.


He only fucks ugly to average women


----------



## Deleted member 756 (Oct 29, 2020)

Won'tStopNoodling said:


> He only fucks ugly to average women


And he’s the only chad on here


----------



## Deleted member 7776 (Oct 29, 2020)

LondonVillie said:


> And he’s the only chad on here


Cope.


----------



## sytyl (Oct 29, 2020)

Amnesia said:


> Just shows face isnt enough, girls have so many options they can be picky. They can hold out for everything
> 
> 
> View attachment 768418
> ...


that's a tranny my friend


----------



## Deleted member 756 (Oct 29, 2020)

Won'tStopNoodling said:


> Cope.


Who mogs him on here?


----------



## improover (Oct 29, 2020)

BigBiceps said:


> Women are so delusional nowadays. Even ugly tranny rejects a chad.
> View attachment 768716


It's only going to get worse


----------



## Deleted member 5258 (Oct 29, 2020)

LondonVillie said:


> Who mogs him on here?


you


----------



## Deleted member 756 (Oct 29, 2020)

MentalCel666 said:


> you


I think @TubOfLard or @higgabigga doesb


----------



## Deleted member 9072 (Oct 29, 2020)

LondonVillie said:


> I think @TubOfLard or @higgabigga doesb


@TubOfLard is chadpreet


----------



## Deleted member 756 (Oct 29, 2020)

brbbrah said:


> @TubOfLard is chadpreet


Which is chad...


----------



## Deleted member 4887 (Oct 29, 2020)

It’s fucking over


----------



## Deleted member 7776 (Oct 29, 2020)

LondonVillie said:


> Who mogs him on here?


salludon, me etc


----------



## Deleted member 756 (Oct 29, 2020)

Won'tStopNoodling said:


> salludon, me etc


Are you @StudyHacks? 
amnesia is literally the definition of a WASP and he’s hung so yeah he mogs


----------



## Deleted member 7776 (Oct 29, 2020)

LondonVillie said:


> Are you @StudyHacks?
> amnesia is literally the definition of a WASP and he’s hung so yeah he mogs



I pheno mog Amnesia, I heightmog him, I even dick mog him.


----------



## RoundHouse (Oct 29, 2020)

LondonVillie said:


> And he’s the only chad on here


@Salludon


----------



## Deleted member 7753 (Oct 29, 2020)

Won'tStopNoodling said:


> I pheno mog Amnesia, I heightmog him, I even dick mog him.


His lays: 100+ gl women
You: gooks


----------



## nonserviam (Oct 29, 2020)

I’ll brb roping
It’s over


----------



## Deleted member 756 (Oct 29, 2020)

Won'tStopNoodling said:


> I pheno mog Amnesia, I heightmog him, I even dick mog him.


Amnesia is the only chad on here 
Dick mog can’t be verified unless you both show pics. I dick mog both of you and yeah it’s pointless and I’m part adian


----------



## Deleted member 756 (Oct 29, 2020)

looktheorist said:


> His lays: 100+ gl women
> You: gooks


Indeed, and he doesn’t use fillers


----------



## Deleted member 756 (Oct 29, 2020)

RoundHouse said:


> @Salludon


He doesn’t post much


----------



## Deleted member 7776 (Oct 29, 2020)

LondonVillie said:


> Amnesia is the only chad on here
> Dick mog can’t be verified unless you both show pics. I dick mog both of you and yeah it’s pointless and I’m part adian


@Salludon is a gigachad(preet) and mogs this tryhard @Amnesia to the moon and back

I also phenomog, heightmog and dickmog Amnesia. I have nordic coloring, he has some shitskin med coloring (not sure what his pheno is). JFL at having brown eyes as a white guy tbh.


----------



## Deleted member 7776 (Oct 29, 2020)

looktheorist said:


> His lays: 100+ gl women
> You: gooks


Asians and latinas.* 

ftfy


----------



## Deleted member 7776 (Oct 29, 2020)

looktheorist said:


> His lays: 100+ gl women
> You: gooks


Also, he's never slain a GL woman. All of them look like man-faced trannies. Average or below average white women are all I've seen from him


----------



## Deleted member 6403 (Oct 29, 2020)

“Girl”


----------



## Jamal2222 (Oct 29, 2020)

kms_currycell said:


> HAHAHAAHAHAH CHAD FAGGOT UR SO LOW IQ U WENT TO FUCK A TRANNY HAHAHAAHAHHAHAHAHAHAHHHA RETARD CHAD U FAGGOT KYS


He’d be better off doing cold approach pickup


----------



## MedAncientGod (Oct 29, 2020)

Won'tStopNoodling said:


> Also, he's never slain a GL woman. All of them look like man-faced trannies. Average or below average white women are all I've seen from him


THEN WHO THE FUCK ARE THESE GIRLS FUCKING?


----------



## WannaBeA6 (Oct 29, 2020)

Stop complaining and act
do like @itsOVER and travel to Eastern Europe to bang gl girls, retard


----------



## Deleted member 7776 (Oct 29, 2020)

MedAncientGod said:


> THEN WHO THE FUCK ARE THESE GIRLS FUCKING?


chads or gigachads tbh


----------



## MedAncientGod (Oct 29, 2020)

Won'tStopNoodling said:


> chads or gigachads tbh


If amnesia isn’t a chad then I might as well not even go out with my tinder dates cause at this point in 2020 even as an average joe when I see a skinny girl I just KNOW what she can get compared to the average male. Suicidefuel ngl.


----------



## Deleted member 7776 (Oct 29, 2020)

MedAncientGod said:


> If amnesia isn’t a chad then I might as well not even go out with my tinder dates cause at this point in 2020 even as an average joe when I see a skinny girl I just KNOW what she can get compared to the average male. Suicidefuel ngl.


indeed suicidefuel ngl


----------



## crosshold (Oct 29, 2020)

Won'tStopNoodling said:


> I pheno mog Amnesia, I heightmog him, I even dick mog him.


you look like absolute fucking garbage, kill yourself


----------



## Deleted member 9072 (Oct 29, 2020)

crosshold said:


> you look like absolute fucking garbage, kill yourself


is that even him? he never answers or denies

@Won'tStopNoodling


----------



## Deleted member 8165 (Oct 29, 2020)

"girl"


----------



## Deleted member 7776 (Oct 29, 2020)

crosshold said:


> you look like absolute fucking garbage, kill yourself


thats not what he looks like 

and thats not me either,faggot


----------



## crosshold (Oct 29, 2020)

brbbrah said:


> is that even him? he never answers or denies
> 
> @Won'tStopNoodling


it is dude, look at his profile pic and look at this pic

also if he really weren't, he would've denied it by now


----------



## Deleted member 7866 (Oct 29, 2020)

LondonVillie said:


> Who mogs him on here?


@Salludon and @StudyHacks


----------



## Deleted member 9072 (Oct 29, 2020)

Won'tStopNoodling said:


> thats not what he looks like
> 
> and thats not me either,faggot


why do you have him in your avi?


----------



## Deleted member 7776 (Oct 29, 2020)

crosshold said:


> it is dude, look at his profile pic and look at this pic
> 
> also if he really weren't, *he would've denied it by now*


I just did, you illiterate worthless khhsv cocksucker


----------



## crosshold (Oct 29, 2020)

Won'tStopNoodling said:


> thats not what he looks like
> 
> and thats not me either,faggot


you thats not what he looks like but then you say thats not you. you couldve just said it wasnt you without defending him. you are him, stop coping and you look like shit


----------



## crosshold (Oct 29, 2020)

brbbrah said:


> why do you have him in your avi?


he always has different variations of "him" in his avi too, its him


----------



## Deleted member 4430 (Oct 29, 2020)

Won'tStopNoodling said:


> and thats not me either,faggot


thats not what he looks like


----------



## Deleted member 7776 (Oct 29, 2020)

crosshold said:


> you thats not what he looks like but then you say thats not you. you couldve just said it wasnt you without defending him. you are him, stop coping and you look like shit


So this lifeless faggot doesn't believe I'm not him, omg what am I gonna do now?!


----------



## Effortless (Oct 29, 2020)

Look at those small hips and huge fucking shoulders

I'm more sure that is man than I am sure that water is wet

@Amnesia thread back fired, now seems like you are a tranny fucker JFL


----------



## Deleted member 756 (Oct 29, 2020)

brbbrah said:


> why do you have him in your avi?


He’s larping
Is it him?


----------



## Deleted member 10494 (Oct 29, 2020)

Amnesia said:


> Just shows face isnt enough, girls have so many options they can be picky. They can hold out for everything
> 
> 
> View attachment 768418
> ...



_How could a man lose as much of himself as I have and still live? When a man buys a lottery ticket you never expect him to win because it’s a million to one shot. But if he does win, you’ll believe it because one in a million still leaves one. If I’d read about a guy like me in the paper I wouldn’t believe it, cos it’s a million to one. But a million to ONE always leaves one. I’d never expect it to happen to me because the odds of it happening are a million to one. But a million to one always leaves one. One._


----------



## Apeiron (Oct 29, 2020)

Your text game is weak. You come across as weak and needy.


----------



## alriodai (Oct 29, 2020)

Apeiron said:


> Your text game is weak. You come across as weak and needy.


tranny saw how needy he was and though he was catfishing chad that's why trans whore acted so entitled... shes fucking lucky to even be able to transition / be born fucking genetic failure, 99% of this forum mogs this genetic fucking failure


----------



## lifestyle21873 (Oct 29, 2020)

brbbrah said:


> why do you have him in your avi?


Bro he has a fetish for larping everything he says is larp


----------



## Amnesia (Oct 29, 2020)

Apeiron said:


> Your text game is weak. You come across as weak and needy.





alriodai said:


> tranny saw how needy he was and though he was catfishing chad that's why trans whore acted so entitled... shes fucking lucky to even be able to transition / be born fucking genetic failure, 99% of this forum mogs this genetic fucking failure



"text game"


----------



## Jagged0 (Oct 29, 2020)

Amnesia said:


> "text game"


Trolling aside give us a storytime thread .me needs it


----------



## casadebanho (Oct 29, 2020)

What the actual fuck, she unironically looks like a man, legit 2.5 PSL girl


----------



## casadebanho (Oct 29, 2020)

Hypergamy got me fucked up


----------



## JawGuyFatFaceGuy (Oct 29, 2020)

Amnesia said:


> Just shows face isnt enough, girls have so many options they can be picky. They can hold out for everything
> 
> 
> View attachment 768418
> ...


Ajhaha your respone jfl btw she looks like a tranny


----------



## Deleted member 5258 (Oct 30, 2020)

Amnesia said:


> If the pic with her curly hair was her first pic on tinder I woulda swiped left anyway







but you talk to trannies like this over for you amnesia


----------



## Ada Mustang (Oct 30, 2020)

Amnesia got cucked hard


----------



## oldcell (Oct 30, 2020)

Where is the girl


----------



## Deleted member 9072 (Oct 30, 2020)

Amnesia is a faggot that fucks trannies.


----------



## Venomkore (Oct 30, 2020)

I try to avoid dick pics since mine os pretty average and to foids average=dogshit. I cant send abs either since I have a hairy as shit torso that I’ve been too lazy to shave but I’m gonna soon. Tbh if a foid sends nudes I just snap back a pic of a wall and say thanks lol


----------



## Eduardo DOV (Oct 30, 2020)

Taxman said:


> I don't think he wants to fuck her but just testing to show insane standards some whores have these days.


its not a "her"

my god this forum is filled with literally retards


----------



## Pussyslayer (Oct 30, 2020)

brbbrah said:


> why do you have him in your avi?


Bruh he's larping. His original account was studyhacks or something. Dude is 4.5 psl at best. He is about 5'8 or 5'9 tall and larps as a 6'5 DOM slayer. Here what he looks like without his frauding and morphing. He may have gotten fillers, I remember him making a thread about it.


----------



## Deleted member 9072 (Oct 30, 2020)

HeavenAdmιn said:


> she looks tranny tier. Amnesia you could prob even pull stacies like this ... . ..
> View attachment 768520
> View attachment 768521
> View attachment 768522


not monkey enough


----------



## Deleted member 9568 (Oct 30, 2020)

texting truly like a 13 y/o chad


----------



## Effortless (Jul 12, 2021)

@volcelfatcel @gamma @MyAssStinksLikeShit 

This whole fucking thread


----------



## volcelfatcel (Jul 12, 2021)

Effortless said:


> @volcelfatcel @gamma @MyAssStinksLikeShit This whole fucking thread


never began for me if that's what 6.75 psl gets


----------

